# Pocket Predator Shooting contest, fun, prizes and increased skills



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Well Guys and Gals, it's TIME!

We're running the annual Pocket Predator summer shooting contest.

Because of the increased skill level of the slingshot shooting populace... the official target will reflect that now.

These contests are open to ANYBODY on the planet, no restrictions on location, age or sex.... Furthermore, you can use ANY type of rubber/latex powered weapon, slingbows, crossbow type slingshots, slingrifles, wrist braced slingshots, non wrist braced... It's an OPEN contest!

THE ONLY RESTRICTIONS ARE:
1) YOU CAN NOT USE LASERS OR ENHANCED OPTICS LIKE A MAGNIFIED SCOPE.

2) YOU MUST SUPPORT THE WEAPON YOURSELF, NO BENCHRESTS, PRONE SHOOTING OR RESTING THE ELBOWS ON A SOLID SURFACE.

SHOULDER STOCKS, WRIST BRACES, ARE ALLOWED... AND IF YOU WANT TO SHOOT WHILE SITTING DOWN, THAT'S FINE TOO.

TWO ways to win!
First prize is a TubeMaster Slingshot made from black, 1/2" thick ballistic rated G10, and entry into the every shooter's $50.00 drawing.
Second prize... The 2nd way to win... simply put up a video of you shooting at the target and under the conditions shown (you don't even have to hit the thing).... EVERY video counts as one entry and one chance to win another $50.00 drawing. A person can enter as many times as they wish, and every video counts as an entry!

Requirements to make it count as an official entry video:

One official target printed out from http://www.pocketpredator.com/MatchTargetSheet.pdf OR you can simply shoot at real matches placed a minimum of 2" apart.
A barrier of some sort, set at a minimum of 33' from the target.
A way to prove the distance.
You must stand behind the barrier.
You must shoot 10 shots.
Ammo should be .60 cal and smaller, to big and the paper is punched to much to tell anything.
Everything must be a continuous video shot, no pauses or stops, unedited and legible in frame. It is also advisable to prove no video cutting by either playing a radio in the background, audible to the audience... or showing an analog clock in frame at the same time when shooting.

Contests start on the 1st of the Month and run to the last day of the Month, closing at 6 pm Central Standard Time of that day.

On the video, You must state your name and that you're shooting for, "the pocketpredator.com shooting contest". You must show the unpunched paper target OR the unbroken matches. If shooting at the paper target you must sign and date it before it can be official... if shooting at real matches, you must state your name and the date so that it is audible for the viewer. This is essential in a monthly contest so if a person gets a perfect target done... he wouldn't be able to enter the same video month after month, the date being there helps to prevent viewer confusion.

Also, the target and you standing behind the barrier must be in frame when videoing the shooting.

THERE IS ONE SPECIAL RULE... IF YOU ARE SHOOTING AT REAL MATCHES AND YOU GET ONE TO FIRE UP FROM YOUR SHOT, THAT IS WORTH 10 POINTS. OTHERWISE ALL MATCH HITS, BREAKS OR VISIBLE SCRAPES ARE WORTH 1 POINT. SHOOTING AT THE PAPER TARGET A MAXIMUM OF 10 POINTS IS POSSIBLE, BUT IF YOU ARE SHOOTING AT REAL MATCHES.. A MAXIMUM OF 100 POINTS IS POSSIBLE!!!















http://www.pocketpredator.com/MatchTargetSheet.pdf


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

This seems like a lot of fun Bill. Thanks for posting this I can not wait to see the great slingers this will bring out from the wood works. I will have to have a stab at this.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Couple of notes... I won't be competing in this shoot... however I will compete in the last shoot for the year which will probably be October or November's contest, depending on the weather.

The last contest will be a Champion of Champion's contest and only winners from this and prior year's contest will be allowed to compete.... of course ANYONE can shoot along with the champions, but only the champion's scores will count.... There will be an extra special prize for the winner of that one.

Also, if you win a contest this year... you certainly can compete in more contests... but your score will not count towards winning. However you will be eligible for other prizes and of course you will be able to shoot in the Champion of Champion's Shootout.

AND it would be a good idea to post your videos in this thread so they will be found and seen easily!

Thanks and have fun!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Time to Sling up or Shut up! Should be fun. I hope you guys enjoy yourselves!


----------

